# To Deb, Paula, and all involved in rescue and foster



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The Reason

I would've died that day if not for you.
I would've given up on life
if not for your kind eyes.
I would've used my teeth in fear
if not for your gentle hands.

I would have left this life believing that all humans don't care.
Believing there is no such thing as fur that isn't matted,
Skin that isn't flea-bitten, good food and enough of it,
Beds to sleep on, someone to love me,
To show me I deserve love just because I exist.
Your kind eyes, your loving smile, your gentle hands,
Your big heart saved me...saved me from the terror.
Soothing away the memories of my old life. 

You have taught me what it means to be loved.
I have seen you do the same for other animals like me.
I have heard you ask yourself in times of despair
Why you do it??
When there is no more money, no more room, no more homes
You open your heart a little bigger,
stretch the money a little tighter
Make just a little more room...to save one more like me.
I tell you with the gratitude and love that shines in my eyes,
in the best way I know how
Reminding you why you go on trying.

I am the reason.
The animals before me are the reason
As are the ones who come after.
Our lives would've been wasted, our love never given
We would die if not for you. 

~Author Unknown~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

"I would have left this life believing all humans don't care".

That's what rips me apart, Terry. I can't imagine leaving this world without ever knowing true love. With no one there. I just can't imagine.

This poem brought tears to my eyes, tears for those forgotten.

Thank you, so very much, Terry, for your support, wisdom, and love. 

Your strength has always been a comfort and an inspiration to me.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, That made me cry. I add my thanks to all of you who give and care about all of Gods creatures that others have forgotten.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh dang it! That did it, I've made up my mind. I'm gonna add a rescued fluff to my family. No matter how crazy everyone thinks I am to get another dog, I have room and money for one more. Two isn't much more than one, and Josie will love to have a sister or brother. I can't think about all the pups out there who have never known love. Yep, I'm crying and everything. Thanks for posting this and helping my heart see clearly that I have room for one more.

Now off to the Hearts United for Animals website to fill out an application. :biggrin:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Terry, That is a beautiful poem. Thank you for posting it and making me cry. 

This site is becoming like a Barbara Walters' interview.

Worth every tear. :smcry: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Terry, that's a beautiful poem. Makes me both sad and hopeful, knowing that there are people out there who do whatever it takes to rescue these darlings.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh dang it! That did it, I've made up my mind. I'm gonna add a rescued fluff to my family. No matter how crazy everyone thinks I am to get another dog, I have room and money for one more. Two isn't much more than one, and Josie will love to have a sister or brother. I can't think about all the pups out there who have never known love. Yep, I'm crying and everything. Thanks for posting this and helping my heart see clearly that I have room for one more.
> 
> Now off to the Hearts United for Animals website to fill out an application. :biggrin:[/B]



Hey... way to go!! This has gotta be good for at least 3 weenies...  :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

